
Études for Elixir - indescions_2018
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001642/index.html
======
notamy
> Elixir is still in the process of development; as of this writing its stable
> version number is 0.9.1.

Seems a bit out of date; afaik the latest stable is v1.5.3. Not sure how much
has changed in-between though.

~~~
bitwalker
There has been a huge amount of change in the language since 0.9, so this is
probably wildly out of date.

------
gbtw
Cool, I have been playing with Elixir over the last few weeks! It seems really
interesting but I know elixir might not be the right application for it but I
was wondering if anyone would have a good strategy for making a CLI
application handling (non blocking) user keyboard input, not using the IEX.

~~~
KallDrexx
Have one process block on waiting for user keyboard input and send the
keyboard input to your main process for actual reaction. That way the input is
only blocking a completely separate process and not your main worker process.

